# How would you like to pay?



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Sitting here thinking about how a campsite should be run.
Sometimes we pay a flat rate including electricity and free showers.
Sometimes we pay less for the pitch with extra for each Kw of electricity and have to buy tokens for the showers
And almost every variation in between...

Can't decide on what I prefer. Flat rate budget and stop worrying or know I only pay for what I use.

So what do the rest of you think?
Can we assume for this poll that you get a fair rate for each option?

Patrick


----------

